# LPG tanks



## 888dee (Jun 18, 2009)

not a problem as such, more a musing, our van currently has propane bottles, well only one actually, and I was thinking about fitting a fixed tank which could be filled at a petrol station as an alternative...

had a look on the bay, as you do, and small tanks (10-20) litres and fitting kits come up at pretty reasonable money.

so my thoughts are,
1st am I being mad and just making it more complicated than it needs to be?
2nd is it really worth the hassle? not like cylinders are difficult to come by.
3rd is it worth the expense? 
4th do I need a gas fitter to fit it or can I fit and get it inspected?

so many questions


----------



## Dezi (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi,
The new Murvi came with a 10Kilo ( about 22 litres ) LPG tank fitted.After using cylinders for 20 years we were also 
unsure, buuut its a great system. Its well worth the fitting. I would get it fitted through a commercial establishment.ie if you get problems you can take it back under warranty. It certainly makes wilding much easier because several web sites have all the LPG outlets throughout Europe listed to download into sat navs. We recently travelled down through France / Spain to Portugal and returned with a full tank of LPG because we topped up every three weeks.Hope this helps make your mind up.    

Dezi


----------



## guerdeval (Jun 18, 2009)

I have 2 x gaslow refillables and they do what they say on the tin but compared to the refillable underfloor tanks I had on my last one there's no comparison, fit as big as you can get away with ,I'm told the type used for car lpg conversions are not suitable for campers but I cann't explain why.


----------



## oldiebutgoodie (Jun 18, 2009)

guerdeval said:


> I'm told the type used for car lpg conversions are not suitable for campers but I cann't explain why.



It's because the vehicles use a liquid take off from the bottom of the tank whereas appliances use vapour take offs from the top of the tank.


----------



## 888dee (Jun 18, 2009)

great responses so far, particularly the bit about car lpg tanks 

is there any modification required to the appliances?


----------



## tresrikay (Jun 18, 2009)

Had Gaslow fitted 2 years ago, at 49p a litre you can fill a 11kg bottle for a tenner what are rip off calor charging these days for a 11kg propane?


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Jun 18, 2009)

I've got about a 20litre LPG tank fitted by Westfalia from new, has remote fill point, contents guage, excess flow valve, safety valve, pre heater to ensure the gas does not freeze in the regulator, set of adaptors to ensure filling in different countries. 

Very easy to fill, cheap, no lugging around gas bottles, no loss of gas at each fillup.

The tank has been fitted up against the underfloor behind the front wheel arch, a fairly thick steel plate has been fitted to protect from stone chips.

These guys know what they are doing WYNEN GAS »


----------



## Tony Lee (Jun 19, 2009)

> is there any modification required to the appliances?



Need to check your appliances. Most supplied in the last few years will be marked as suitable for either propane or butane. The regulator pressure is different for each gas, but again, most fairly new MHs will be fitted with the regulator set at a suitable "in-between" pressure.

If not, you may also have to change the jets on any appliance that doesn't take either gas.


----------



## Kontiki (Jun 23, 2009)

I wanted to fit a tank under the van, I was thinking of one around 40-50 litres. I went to FES autogas in Caernavon & the guy there (Nick) had a good look under the van & the biggest I could fit was 20 litres. The tank worked out about double the cost of a refillable cylinder, so in the end I opted for an 11kg (22.7litres) Alugas refillable bottle. I have since got a 6kg calorlite (the one that has a gauge on it) I use this for the cadac bbq & as a backup if we did run out, something that has never happened yet (I worked out my useage at just under a litre a day) I fill up after about 15 to 20 days. I have an adapter off eBay to fill the calor bottle when I need to, I weighed the bottle when it was first supplied so I can work out how much gas to put in.


----------



## gutlessyogi (Jun 24, 2009)

My last van was a Hymer B644 with a large tank slung below. It rarely needed filling more than once a season. I had adaptors for continental filling and an external outlet to hook up a gas bbq. I loved it; especially when they changed the rules to allow you to go thru the tunnel. 
I don't understand the comments re car gas. I used regular lpg from petrol stations and all was fine. 
Recommend it.


----------



## The Wild Ones (Jun 24, 2009)

888dee said:


> not a problem as such, more a musing, our van currently has propane bottles, well only one actually, and I was thinking about fitting a fixed tank which could be filled at a petrol station as an alternative...
> 
> had a look on the bay, as you do, and small tanks (10-20) litres and fitting kits come up at pretty reasonable money.



Been musing along the same lines too. On the back of this question does anybody know if it is ok to fit a fixed tank/remote filler into an existing gas storage locker, that is galv. steel lined. I also read that current legislation allows you to self fit lpg equipment if you feel suitably competant to do so, but it must be commissioned by a certified gas engineer, is this true?

Also can you provide a link to the ones you found on ebay please?

Ta


----------



## AndyC (Jun 24, 2009)

The Wild Ones said:


> Been musing along the same lines too. On the back of this question does anybody know if it is ok to fit a fixed tank/remote filler into an existing gas storage locker, that is galv. steel lined. I also read that current legislation allows you to self fit lpg equipment if you feel suitably competant to do so, but it must be commissioned by a certified gas engineer, is this true?


There's no reason why you couldn't put a fixed LPG tank into an existing gas locker, if you could find one to fit. After all that's where Gaslow refillable bottles go.

There is currently no legislation that prevents DIY LPG work on caravans or motorhomes, providing that they are not hired out. There is also no legal requirement to have any LPG work on such vehicles commissioned by a certified gas engineer.

However, it would certainly be a very wise move to have any DIY gas work tested by a competent person before putting it into service.

An insurance policy normally requires any modifications to a vehicle to be notified to the company. In the case of a DIY LPG installation they may well require certification of the system by a registered Gas Safe (formerly CORGI) engineer.

AndyC


----------



## bevo (Jun 24, 2009)

*lpg tank*

we are currently on a 5 week tour of eastern uk.
  talking to a guy in skegness who had his lpg tank fitted on the roof of his motorhome,  sounds top heavy to me.
 he swore by the tank (looked quite large) and told me he fills it with bottled gas at a cost of about 25p a litre.
  it takes a brave man to fit the tank on the roof.

live long and prosper


----------



## 888dee (Jun 24, 2009)

not convinced the roof is the best place for it  guess he must have fitted that himself....

but what would I know


----------



## 888dee (Jun 24, 2009)

I've been looking at the gaslow bottles but I really don't understand what I need and more importantly what it's gonna cost....

currently got one propane cylinder with a manual switch valve


----------



## AndyC (Jun 25, 2009)

bevo said:


> we are currently on a 5 week tour of eastern uk.
> talking to a guy in skegness who had his lpg tank fitted on the roof of his motorhome,  sounds top heavy to me.
> he swore by the tank (looked quite large) and told me he fills it with bottled gas at a cost of about 25p a litre.
> it takes a brave man to fit the tank on the roof.
> ...



I can't imagine a professional fitter would have installed a roof mounted LPG tank...

I'd be very interested to hear where he gets LPG for 25p/litre!

AndyC


----------



## AndyC (Jun 25, 2009)

888dee said:


> I've been looking at the gaslow bottles but I really don't understand what I need and more importantly what it's gonna cost....
> 
> currently got one propane cylinder with a manual switch valve



I hear that Waudbys (near Hull) are currently doing the best deal on Gaslow. You can phone them for advice 01430 422523. (I've no connection with them)

AndyC


----------



## Dezi (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi, As we know adding items to the roof line, such as a bulky L.P.G. tank, will greatly reduce the M.P.G. So its goodbye to any cost savings. Not a good idea in my humble opinion.


----------



## damonstuart (Jul 28, 2009)

*gaslow*

I have 2 gaslows fitted.  Only problem I had was blocked regulator so if you have a tank or extra bottles fitted it is worth the extra 30 quid for steel hoses that do not deteriorate.
Also it is worth knowing that Spain does not have many places where you can refil LPG.  We stayed in Benidorm and had to drive a 60 mile round trip to Alicante to fill up.
I would add that the team at Gaslow are very helpful if you encounter any problems, they have just posted me a new regulator to Sweden.


----------



## 888dee (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies folks, we've only used the van for weekends so far so difficult to knwo what our gas consumption is going to be like and therefore whether it's worth the investment over using calor...

we're away for 10 days in a little over a week so will know better then


----------



## jenspen (Sep 10, 2010)

*Lpg Tank Problem*

Does anyone know of a company in the Inverness area who can repair  a friends LPG tank. He is touring at the moment and has just rang me. Or any company in Scotland.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Sep 11, 2010)

If the tank is damaged it will probably need to be replaced as the metal used is only thick enough to meet the initial certification.  If it has any rust on it it would probably fail to meet this thickness test on being recertified after a repair.

If it is a fault with the valve gear try contacting S D Harper  01343547522.  The Inverness Calor Autogas Agent for details of a service engineer.

Or try this link  http://www.getlpg.org.uk/stations/highland

John


----------



## jenspen (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks John

He has arranged an inspection at Riverford Dingwall. Think he probably needs a new tank.
Jen


----------

